# Eheim Pro 3 600 2075 - Noises



## ukco2guy (29 Sep 2010)

Hi,

Hopefully i can get some ideas on my issue. I`ve had an Eheim Pro 3 600 for a couple of weeks and it has been fine, it is mostly silent apart from around every hour it starts to make a swirling or swishing sound (if thats the correct term), it does this for around 10-15 minutes then goes silent again. I`m wondering if their is air getting into it or if something else is going on? Any experiences on this filter would be much appreciated.

I was also a little disappointed with it`s performance, does not push out quite as much as i thought it would, i have 16/22 tubing on it and i`m using an extra wool pad in there from my old filter until it`s matured, not sure if that would restrict it that much.

Cheers,


----------



## andyh (29 Sep 2010)

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 600 - Swishing Noises*

Sounds like you have air trapped/or air getting built up inside the filter. Gently rock the filter when its running to see if you can release the trapped air. You should see bubbles coming out the return.

I suspect the extra wool pad would restrict flow, i use the 2075 and i have to say i am very impressed with it.
Another tip is not to completely ram it full of media, i.e dont use all the media they give you use say 80%

Andy


----------



## ukco2guy (30 Sep 2010)

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 600 - Swishing Noises*

Sure, wool will be out in a few weeks so not too bad, hopefully it`ll be a little better when that`s out.. I`ve gently rocked it back and forth to remove any pockets of trapped air, it`s after say 30mins to an hour when it will start again but no bubbles come out of the spray bar when it`s clearing.. Weird... I did also wonder about co2 build up inside the filter as i have made some changes lately results in quite alot of myst from a diy fluval 1+ co2 reactor, i should have said before.

Baskets at the moment are moderately loaded. Bottom with the mech pro, 2nd with wool from previous filter, upper with bio MECH.

Cheers,


----------



## andyh (1 Oct 2010)

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 600 - Swishing Noises*

there is your answer by the sound of it.

CO2 building up in the filter and discharging once the "bubble gets to big"  I cant imagine that this would cause your flow problems though?


----------



## ukco2guy (4 Oct 2010)

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 600 - Swishing Noises*

Hi,

Bit of an update. At the weekend i have taken the entire filter out and cleaned, replaced the filter baskets, removed the pipe work, valve and lubed the seals. Good news, it`s not made any swishing noises since and flow is definitely better than before but... new issue... although i have re-syphoned and got the filter back up and running their is a ticking noise even after 2 days of it running. I have done the usual and moved it about slightly to see if their is any trapped air but no change. What i have noticed is that if i force the hose valve open a bit more it stops but when i let it go back to it`s correct position it starts again, almost like their is a part rattling about.. The valve leaver i mean is the top one that the hoses go into which you use to start or stop the flow..

Any ideas? I am disappointed with this considering the high hopes i had for it 

Cheers,


----------



## stevec (4 Oct 2010)

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 600 - Swishing Noises*

have you checked the impeller the blades are prone to snapping off if filter is turned on before priming properly


----------



## ukco2guy (4 Oct 2010)

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 600 - Swishing Noises*

Hi,

Oops sorry, did not mention before. Whilst cleaning it all out i took the impeller and ceramic shaft out, all appears fine, no chips etc.

Cheers,


----------



## JAS (5 Oct 2010)

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 600 - Swishing Noises*

If the Pro 3 600 has a flow meter float on the outlet side as the 2080 does and the Pro II's did, it's possible the "ticking" you're hearing is simply the float vibrating in its casing because of the increase in flow you've reported.


----------



## ukco2guy (5 Oct 2010)

*Re: Eheim Pro 3 600 - Swishing Noises*

Hi,

@ JAS - Nope, no flow rate indicator on the 2075, only on the 2080. But... You were not far off  well ish. It appears to be the Eheim 7428728 Full Floater valve on the outflow side, i have removed it, re-mounted the hoses and fired it up. Almost silent  I presume that this needs to be installed, although it has been running for about an hour with no leaks (left it on to settle down just to see how quiet this thing should be). I`m going to leave it out for a while longer then i guess it`ll all be apart again at the weekend 

Cheers,


----------



## JAS (5 Oct 2010)

I've just looked at the parts breakdown for the Pro 3 600, and it looks like the float valve is virtually identical to the design of the flow rate indicator, but in reverse as a kind of primitive check valve to stop backflow down the outlet pipe.

In another thread (viewtopic.php?f=38&t=13104&start=10#p137444) Flyfisherman said there's a part of the filter which should have no water in it when priming and to help the filter keep its prime; presumably that's what the check valve is for.

If water flows back even with the valve in place, as your post on that thread suggested it probably does, removing the valve shouldn't affect the filter much - except when priming and *maybe* when restarting the filter after it has been turned off. I'd stop and start the filter a few times just to make sure it doesn't lose its prime. The last thing you want is a filter that won't restart if there's a power cut.


----------



## ukco2guy (5 Oct 2010)

Hi,

That all makes sense  I have seen that thread about, and i get the logic. For me i`m quite happy to have bar above level on priming as it`s close to the surface anyhow but i will certainly take your advise and fire it up a few times to check it`s good to go on it`s own. Time to get a second filter on it me thinks, just in case...

Cheers,


----------

